# Carancahua Bay



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone ever fished this area? Just north of Matagorda Bay and looks like a pretty good area.

Brew Baker


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

*caranchua bay*

I fish this bay alot, however this is a hard bay to fish. If all the conditions are not right forget it. There are no public boat ramps and if you launch at palacios the ride is kinda far. The mouth of this bay is also trickey to get in so be careful.

Good Luck,
TC


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

There's a public boat ramp on the north end of Caranchua Bay on Hwy 35. The map I was looking at shows the water depth to be around 2-3 feet in that area. The map showed 2 other ramps along the east side of the bay, but I couldn't tell what roads they were on.

I haven't fished there, though.

Mrs. B


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> There's a public boat ramp on the north end of Caranchua Bay on Hwy 35. The map I was looking at shows the water depth to be around 2-3 feet in that area. The map showed 2 other ramps along the east side of the bay, but I couldn't tell what roads they were on.
> 
> I haven't fished there, though.
> 
> Mrs. B


That ramp on 35 is very dangerous to navigate... trust me, grounded my boat on different occasions. If you must, make sure the water is up.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

trout chaser,
what kind of conditions are good for this bay? also, is good for reds, trout, or both?

thanks,
brew baker


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Been a while since I've been there, but there is a private ramp near Schicke Point. I think the communty is called El Campo Club or something like that. It works on the honor system (or it used to). Not a bad ramp and some pretty good fishing.


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

*caranchua bay*

You can catch both trout and reds. The best time to fish is on an incoming tide and you have to have a good wind ( 15 mph ) it just turns the fish on. No wind no fish. Fishing over the reefs and in the cuts are where you will find the fish. There is a boat ramp at Schickle Point, however you need to be a member to use it, the fee is 150.00 per. year. Last I heard you have to own a house there to be a member.

TC


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone can be a member, you just have to pay $150.00 per year. The boat ramp is silted in so when a northern is blowing your not going. The same for the boat ramp on hwy 35 it is silted in by the end of the little jetties.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Sounds like the solution may be kayaking or wade fishing.

Mrs. B


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

What about the Olivia boat launch? Is there anything worth fishing over there? I also thought there was a ramp in or near Port Alto. Is that a membership thing too?


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

Was over in Port Alto a couple years ago and there was a public ramp there.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*carancahua/olivia*

Both bays are good for fishing if you know the right spots. As far as boat ramps go, there is a good one in front at Olivia. Pretty sure there is still one a little ways up the creek at a bait camp(haven't used it in years). As for Carancuhua, it has very limited access unless you are willing to run a good ways. Not sure, but don't think there is a public ramp at Port Alto anymore(do believe there is a private one that can be used for a yearly fee). You could probably contact Ken Jarrat in Edna about it. Seems like he had something to do with running it a couple of years ago. There are three other private ramps you could look into. One is the afore mentioned El Campo Club. There is also a very good ramp in the gated community at Carancahua just past the Hwy 35 bridge. Not sure what the criteria is for having access to this one. Also, many years ago there was a private ramp up the east branch of the Carancahua Creek. Don't know if it is still there or not. As for public ramps, there are several with a couple of drawbacks. There is the one off of Hwy 35 that Mrs. Backlasher mentioned. The ramp itself is good, but you need a shallow running boat even on a good tide(on a low tide, it can be dry at the end). There is another ramp at the end of Turtle Bay that you can use. However, it has two drawbacks. It too can be unusable on a low tide, but is not as bad as the one on 35, and it makes for a long boat ride into Carancahua. There are a couple of ramps in Palacios, but launching at any of them makes for a very long ride. Lastly, there use to be a small ramp up the west branch of the creek. Once again, haven't used it in years and do not know if it is still there. If so, it would only accomodate small boats; has a sharp drop off at end of ramp.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

<>


----------



## Big Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This boat ramp is really in bad shape especially on low tide. Decent fishing especially for reds.


----------

